# Tarantula lying on the side



## Marsellus (Jun 11, 2012)

Is this normal behavior for tarantula to lie on his (i assume) side? First thing I thought was that he's dying of thirst because he molted maybe 4 days back and I found him not moving on half way to water dish. When I open his enclosure, he started to behave as tarantula (fast retreat to hiding post). After that it look to me like he was sleeping/resting and I unsettled him. But I never heard/saw of tarantula lying on the side


----------



## Formerphobe (Jun 11, 2012)

They will assume many strange stretching positions in the early days after a molt.  The bigger the spider, the longer the contortions go on during the hardening phase, or so it seems to me.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Ahmet29992 (Jun 11, 2012)

Out of curiosity: What tarantula is it?

And nice country, Slovakia, I was born there


----------



## UralOwl (Jun 11, 2012)

As Formerphobe said, they have a lot of strange positions recently after they've molted. My B.Vagans laid on his side and waved his legs about quite a bit for around 3 days after he molted. It was actually hard not to giggle, it looked like he was doing yoga...

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Stan Schultz (Jun 11, 2012)

Tarantulas frequently groom themselves very much like a cat. If they're the least bit anxious they just sit there and stare out the cage, looking for danger or quietly meditating. But, if they're comfortable with their surroundings, especially after a molt, they'll start the grooming process, and it's quite a phenomenon to witness.

Nothing wrong here. Sit back and enjoy the show. Your tarantula is trying to teach you something. Watch it and learn.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Marsellus (Jun 12, 2012)

Ahmet29992 said:


> Out of curiosity: What tarantula is it?
> 
> And nice country, Slovakia, I was born there





UralOwl said:


> As Formerphobe said, they have a lot of strange positions recently after they've molted. My B.Vagans laid on his side and waved his legs about quite a bit for around 3 days after he molted. It was actually hard not to giggle, it looked like he was doing yoga...


It looks like coincidence but mine is vagans too 



Pikaia said:


> Tarantulas frequently groom themselves very much like a cat. If they're the least bit anxious they just sit there and stare out the cage, looking for danger or quietly meditating. But, if they're comfortable with their surroundings, especially after a molt, they'll start the grooming process, and it's quite a phenomenon to witness.
> 
> Nothing wrong here. Sit back and enjoy the show. Your tarantula is trying to teach you something. Watch it and learn.


Now I feel like a fool, that I unsettled him.


----------



## Stan Schultz (Jun 12, 2012)

Marsellus said:


> ... Now I feel like a fool, that I unsettled him.


A few quick thoughts:

1. The only foolish questions are the ones you don't ask. And, foolish questions are a lot easier to deal with than foolish mistakes.

2. Assuming "unsettled" = "stress" - You might want to read my comment *here*. Anyway, the principle is the same.


3. You might be interested in reading these other webpages:

*Stan's Rant* - A little boost in the right direction. *READ AND HEED THE WARNINGS!*  *READ THE BOOKS!*

*Myths, Misconceptions, and Mistakes Perpetuated by Tarantula Enthusiasts* - A growing list of bad information in the hobby. Explore all the links.

If you're considering getting a Chilean rose tarantula (_Grammostola rosea_) or already have one, you should also read
*Care and Husbandry of the Chilean Rose Tarantula* - How *NOT* to let your Chilean rose tarantula drive you to the funny farm!


4. Lastly, has no one ever told you about...

[size=+1]*THE TARANTULA ENTHUSIAST'S LAMENT*[/SIZE]

* LIKE THOSE POTATO CHIPS,

YOU CAN'T HAVE JUST ONE!*​

You've been warned!


Enjoy your little 8-legged treasure!


----------



## CleanSweep (Jun 12, 2012)

Here is my T. Stirmi laying on her side after a molt.  She was grooming by running her feet through her fangs.


----------



## Marsellus (Jun 14, 2012)

Pikaia said:


> A few quick thoughts:
> 
> 1. The only foolish questions are the ones you don't ask. And, foolish questions are a lot easier to deal with than foolish mistakes.


We don't understand each other. I felt like a fool because I unsettled him (explanation below), not because of my question.



Pikaia said:


> 2. Assuming "unsettled" = "stress" - You might want to read my comment *here*. Anyway, the principle is the same.


I had rather use word "distract", because as you said in your comment on ATS webpage, tarantulas are much stronger (also emotionally) than we are. So that's why I intentionally didn't use "stress". The idea was, that I distracted him in stretching instead of watching him.



Pikaia said:


> 3. You might be interested in reading these other webpages


Thanks for links I have already read them. And I especially thanks for TKG, that I finished read recently and it's best what I read about my 8-legged treasure (paraphrase one author :sarcasm


Finally, Sorry for my english, but it's not my mother language. We allways learn something new


----------



## Stan Schultz (Jun 15, 2012)

Marsellus said:


> We don't understand each other. I felt like a fool because I unsettled him (explanation below), not because of my question.
> 
> I had rather use word "distract", because as you said in your comment on ATS webpage, tarantulas are much stronger (also emotionally) than we are. So that's why I intentionally didn't use "stress". The idea was, that I distracted him in stretching instead of watching him. ...


Sorry for the misunderstanding. I was responding at about 8:00 in the morning, and my brain doesn't begin to function until after lunch. 





Marsellus said:


> ... Thanks for links I have already read them. And I especially thanks for TKG, that I finished read recently and it's best what I read about my 8-legged treasure (paraphrase one author :sarcasm ...


You're quite welcome.




Marsellus said:


> ... Finally, Sorry for my english, but it's not my mother language. We allways learn something new


Ah! Now that you say something, I notice that you're from Slovakia. And, don't worry about your English. You write English much better than most of us can write in any other language. You should be very proud of yourself.

And yes, enjoy your little 8-legged marvels!


----------



## PurplePanther (May 5, 2017)

Formerphobe said:


> They will assume many strange stretching positions in the early days after a molt.  The bigger the spider, the longer the contortions go on during the hardening phase, or so it seems to me.


I Googled my Q and got a link straight to this post....
You answered my Q exactly.... and I expect many more will find themselves here.
Thanks, this has put my mind at rest


----------



## basin79 (May 5, 2017)

My Grammostola pulchra shed 2/4/17. So 4 weeks ago. I found her like this this morning.


----------



## Giles52 (May 5, 2017)

My B. hamorii lays on his side. Just anytime, not even just after a molt. He has this one place in the back of his enclosure where his plants are, and he likes to get behind them and lay tilted on his side. It used to concern me because you're right, it makes them look like they're distressed in some way. But he does it on a regular basis, so I think it's just his comfy spot.


----------

